# October Acquisitions



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I had a package from LE waiting on my doorstep, I really like the Tattersall OCBD.










Brian


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

I cleaned up at J. Press today:

1) Fleur de Lis tie in burgandy

https://jpressonline.com/neckwear_emblematic_detail.php?ix=39

2) Tartan tie in green, red, and gold

3) Cream tattersall shirt

4) Cotton cuffed Press chinos

I can't wait to wear it all!


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

Sir Cingle said:


> I cleaned up at J. Press today:
> 
> 1) Fleur de Lis tie in burgandy
> 
> ...


Or maybe it was the other way around?
Nice items.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

I have come back to my parents' house for the weekend, and my father, when asked about his shoe collection, happily gave me some very nice hand-me-downs:

1. AE black wingtips
2. Bostonian cordovan wingtips
3. Oleg Cassini cordovan loafers

All these shoes were purchased in the mid-70s and are in excellent condition! My father certainly knows how to take care of shoes. I'll have to post a picture or two on the site; I finally have a few decent pairs of shoes to show off.


----------



## Distinctive (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Just pulled the trigger on this BB madras sport coat...



I think it's actually rolled to the middle seeing how the lapel is straining at top.


----------



## BrendanOC (Jul 22, 2009)

For the first time, I am able to participate in this thread (been on a buying freeze for some time) . . . at the recommendation of several on the site, I ordered 4 shirts from The Thin Red Line . . . one twill in white, two herringbone in blue and cornflower, and one in navy bengal stripe. If I like these shirts, I may pick up more. Also still thinking of trying out H&H at some point soon. I have been a long-time Thyrwhitt and Lewin client but have soured on Thyrwhitt and am taking a break from Lewin for a change of pace.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

Got a plain white club collar shirt during the BB F&F sale, and a couple of decent Italian-made linen ties from Paul Fredrick for $10 each.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Got my Bass shoes in today from 6pm.com, check the "Bass Camp & Canoe" thread for pics.

Brian


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

This rolls into September a bit...

From the Wharehouse Sale:
BB Tartan wool sportscoat
BB Black peak lapel herringbone sportscoat

Ebay:
Black Florsheim Imperial longwings 

Thrifted: 
Southwick blue pin flannel suit
Southwick gray herringbone flannel suit
RLP Glen Plaid, black & white with red deco
Burberry's blue alternating pin suit
Nameless Olive flannel three piece (should have tried on the pants, this will soon be on the thrift exchange)
Paul Stuart Gun check sports coat

All in all, a productive couple of weeks.


----------



## svb (Dec 5, 2007)

these cords:



and this shirt:



:icon_smile_big:


----------



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

I wanted that Tatersall from LE, but they were out in my size!

I did score some from them, however (Cinnamon)


----------



## svb (Dec 5, 2007)

svb said:


> these cords:


I should also now mention that these JUST went on sale, and although I made the purchase a few days prior, J. Crew was happy to refund me the difference. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I donated a bunch of stuff to the church sale for this weekend and the guy in charge let me take a J. Press suit - two-button darted, ticket pocket, unvented, with pleated trousers with side adjusters that look like belt buckles, in a subtle dark blue/grey plaid. San Francisco-era Press. No tags other than that. Very weird.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

*Recently purchased*

$6.99 poly/linen duck tie


----------



## obiwan (Feb 2, 2007)

Alden Cigar shell NST
2 pairs of cords and 3 OCBD @ Brooks during the F&F sale.


----------



## jst (Oct 22, 2008)

Loake 202 in black polished binder. 
Two "testing" pairs of Viccel midcalf socks.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Cheap Bass blucher mocs:










Thrifted Sierra Designs Shetland sweater:










Alden flex-welt snuff suede chukkas:


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

Actually for our son Patrick:

Sterlingwear of Boston Authentic peacoat--about as close as you can get to the genuine article, short of enlisting.

BB OCBDs--blue, white, blue unistripe; slim cut (Brookscool non-iron at mom's insistence)

Enjoy the week!

hbs:icon_smile:


----------



## MDunle3199 (Jun 5, 2009)

*October Purchase*

Black Allen Edmonds Strands. $210 on Amazon (reg. $279)


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

hbs midwest said:


> Actually for our son Patrick:
> 
> Sterlingwear of Boston Authentic peacoat--about as close as you can get to the genuine article, short of enlisting.
> 
> ...


How old is he? He's getting a good start! I had to _ask_ my parents for my first suit, tie, and shirt.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 10, 2008)

Polo Ralph Lauren leather belt purchased at T.J. Maxx for $20.00. MSRP $55.00.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Love the chukkas, Alan! Are those the color that Alden lists as Rust on their website, or are those a special makeup?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Orgetorix said:


> Love the chukkas, Alan! Are those the color that Alden lists as Rust on their website, or are those a special makeup?


Thanks! They're standard, model 1493, listed as 'snuff suede' here.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Interesting. Alden lists the 1493 as "Rust suede" on another section of their website: https://www.aldenshop.com/DrawOneShoe.asp?CategoryID=90

Whatever they're called, they sure look nice!


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

A nice visit to Press on my weekend trip to the city for the AES convention.

Picked up a blue/white oxford, but not the typical Uni stripe:

https://www.jpressonline.com/shirts_striped_detail.php?ix=0

and these fair isle socks...

https://www.jpressonline.com/accessories_socks_fair_isle_detail.php?ix=3


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

AlanC said:


> Thanks! They're standard, model 1493, listed as 'snuff suede' here.





Orgetorix said:


> Interesting. Alden lists the 1493 as "Rust suede" on another section of their website: https://www.aldenshop.com/DrawOneShoe.asp?CategoryID=90
> 
> Whatever they're called, they sure look nice!


Thanks. They're a nice rich tobacco color.

Note that you linked the Alden Shop website. I linked the Alden Shoe website. The Alden Shoe site is the official Alden site. Alden Shop is a privately owned store separate from Alden itself.


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

Picked up the brand new Brooks "fun argyle" lambswool sweater. Not as loud or clownlike in person as it is in this website photo.

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...color=NAVY&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

October has, for me, proven to be the month for "bi-coastal" Alden shoe purchases. The first days of the month, I enjoyed breaking in my Alden All-Weather Walkers, a pair of seconds purchased from TheShoemart and yesterday the USPS lady rang my doorbell, with a parcel from LeatherSoul; a long awaited, Alden special make-up, Alpine grained, tan calf Long wings...truly a classic design. I am more than pleased and, thus ends my shoe purchases for 2009!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> October has, for me, proven to be the month for "bi-coastal" Alden shoe purchases. The first days of the month, I enjoyed breaking in my Alden All-Weather Walkers, a pair of seconds purchased from TheShoemart and yesterday the USPS lady rang my doorbell, with a parcel from LeatherSoul; a long awaited, Alden special make-up, Alpine grained, tan calf Long wings...truly a classic design. I am more than pleased and, thus ends my shoe purchases for 2009!


good acquisitions! enjoy wearing


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

The American Sailing Association's levels 101 & 105, to be taught this weekend and next. Cold, but lots of fun.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

CM Wolff said:


> Picked up the brand new Brooks "fun argyle" lambswool sweater. Not as loud or clownlike in person as it is in this website photo.
> 
> https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...color=NAVY&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=


MY EYES!!!!!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

mcarthur said:


> good acquisitions! enjoy wearing


I am indeed...and thank you!


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

Memphis88 said:


> MY EYES!!!!!


Is it bad that I actually like it with red cords?


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

Jovan said:


> How old is he? He's getting a good start! I had to _ask_ my parents for my first suit, tie, and shirt.


Patrick is 16 (going on 37, according to several teachers)...He dress-up rig is still blazer/khakis; no suit yet, although he is collecting BB, PRL, and old BS neckwear. Has a fondness for bows.

Appreciate the interest.

hbs


----------



## OH-CPA (Jun 12, 2008)

Barbour Classic Northumbria Jacket. Will make one more purchase this month, either a pea coat or Harrington Jacket.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

AE Strand walnut semi-brogues, seconds on sale (as usual, no defects I could see), and a pair of Merry Christmas red cords at the local "upscale" thrift shop.

Hopeful my Bookster tweed makes it in by end of month


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

hbs midwest said:


> Patrick is 16 (going on 37, according to several teachers)...He dress-up rig is still blazer/khakis; no suit yet, although he is collecting BB, PRL, and old BS neckwear. Has a fondness for bows.
> 
> Appreciate the interest.
> 
> hbs


You're welcome. I didn't have so much as a navy blazer at that age, though I did get a black corduroy sport coat at Hot Topic. 

I got my suit as a sort of graduation gift for high school. (Again, only after I asked to wear one for the ceremony.) Maybe you should consider that? Just make sure he gets tried-and-true grey and not fashionable black like I insisted upon.


----------



## jfkemd (Jul 11, 2007)

just purchased the brown/tan PTB all weather walker from the alden shop in NY as well.
great shoe!



eagle2250 said:


> October has, for me, proven to be the month for "bi-coastal" Alden shoe purchases. The first days of the month, I enjoyed breaking in my Alden All-Weather Walkers, a pair of seconds purchased from TheShoemart and yesterday the USPS lady rang my doorbell, with a parcel from LeatherSoul; a long awaited, Alden special make-up, Alpine grained, tan calf Long wings...truly a classic design. I am more than pleased and, thus ends my shoe purchases for 2009!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

jfkemd said:


> just purchased the brown/tan PTB all weather walker from the alden shop in NY as well.
> great shoe!


enjoy wearing


----------



## snakeroot (Aug 30, 2008)

*Vade retro satanas*

Due solely to the pernicious influence of this thread,


From Land's End, the A&S surcingle and Blackwatch D-ring


From Leatherman, khaki and olive surcingles, turquoise gecko ribbon and green and blue Cambridge ribbon
Not coincidentally, the wife got a cute little pair of Eliza B ballet flats . . . .

Regards,


----------



## Dr. NS (Aug 25, 2009)

I've got a grenson wingtip brogue in black and a beige cashmere sweater from BB.


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

I just ordered the new Norwegian sweater from Bean, along with a pair of the Main Hunting boot, 10".


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Reds & Tops said:


> I just ordered the new Norwegian sweater from Bean, along with a pair of the Main Hunting boot, 10".


That is indeed a trad purchase. Doesn't get more old school than that.

I just got one of these:

In the brown/multi district check color. Pretty nice. Clear copy of the Barbour shirts, but at less than half the price.


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

^ looks like a great shirt. 

I know this is a little current trend driven, but I can't get enough of LL Bean right now. Yes, some of the signature items runwayed last week were a little too much. But in general, I feel like I'm rediscovering a great secret. A moderately priced secret, at that.


----------



## unmodern (Aug 10, 2009)

Reds & Tops said:


> ^ looks like a great shirt.
> 
> I know this is a little current trend driven, but I can't get enough of LL Bean right now. Yes, some of the signature items runwayed last week were a little too much. But in general, I feel like I'm rediscovering a great secret. A moderately priced secret, at that.


+1. Picked up some Bean boots for teh w1nter & one of those Ragg wool sweaters. Nice and heavy.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

The madras sport coat came in yesterday and it is the wrong size! Sold as a 40L in the auction and given a chest measurement of 43"... but inside it is marked as "42XL." It also seems fuller than 43" in the chest. Should I demand my money back?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Seems I can't, even though the first two sentences might be in conflict with each other. I just contacted the seller to say that the actual size was inside the pocket. It was in marker, but it and the item number (which included "42X" at the end) should have clued her in...

"All items as described or money back. *No returns for fit.* Please use measurements to determine fit . We are happy to assist you with this . Please contact us with any questions."

The jacket was (as I suspected) yet another "misunderstood" three-roll-two with the top button fastened when shipped! Maybe I'll press it correctly and then sell it on the Informal Trad Thrift Store Exchange. There's got to be a bigger and taller guy here that could use it.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

It seems like if the jacket has a marked measurement that should be the first thing the seller indicates along with the exact measurments. I think you would be more than justified in asking for your money back. You could take some quick measurments of your own to make sure that they too are greater than the seller's posted measurements. It might strengthen your case.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

That's too bad . It is a good looking jacket. I was posting my last reply as you posted clarifications.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> Yesterdaythe USPS lady rang my doorbell*,* with a parcel from LeatherSoul; a long awaited, Alden special make-up, Alpine grained, tan calf Long wings...truly a classic design.


Would you have a picture? And one of the shoes too.



Jovan said:


> The madras sport coat came in yesterday and it is the wrong size! Should I demand my money back?


Yes. But not because it's the wrong size.

My October acquisition is an extended warranty on the month itself. So come Halloween if I've not been pleased with October, I can do it over.​


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Maybe I'm just a bad judge of my size, but I thought I could alter the sleeves and have it be fine. However, it may be more trouble than it's worth to do that AND alter the torso. I seem to have misplaced my tape, but I'll try to take measurements soon. (Even if it means spending $0.99 at Jo-Ann Fabrics or Michael's.)

I'm thinking they'll ask me to cover shipping back to them if anything. In that case, I may just sell it here.

Peak and Pine: What reason?


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

It was a cheap shot, Jov; I'm not a madras fan. Used to be. Wore them all the time in another time. Kinda loud. Though I dyed one once and it looked pretty good. But hey, you're in Florida right? Get yourself a nice poly guayabera, a cafe con leche and enjoy the weather.​


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

They're urging me to send it back (they'll cover shipping), though I just let them know that their measurements are rather different than mine. Jacket is more like 46" around the chest and length 33". No wonder it looks huge on me.

Should I do so or just give it to a member here? I'm afraid if I send it back to the seller they'll just use the same listing.


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Jovan said:


> They're urging me to send it back (they'll cover shipping), though I just let them know that their measurements are rather different than mine. Jacket is more like 46" around the chest and length 33". No wonder it looks huge on me.
> 
> Should I do so or just give it to a member here? I'm afraid if I send it back to the seller they'll just use the same listing.


Sorry to hear about your trouble. I'd just send it back. It might have been an honest mistake on their part, that will be corrected in the next listing.

I just bought a Filson 252 Field Satchel on ebay. This is only my second purchase over there, ever. Hopefully everything arrives, and in the condition I expect. In any case, I set paypal up with my credit card so if something goes wrong, I'll just dispute the charge.

I'll update when the case arrives.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I guess you're right. I'll try and find the new listing and post it in "eBay Trad" so another here who fits it may be happy.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

From the Osage Beach Outlet:

JCrew lambswool shawl neck sweater:










JCrew Chinos:










From thrift yesterday, Polo RL Made in Italy (Corneliani?) forward pleat flannels. I'll have to get them tailored, but they're really great trousers:


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

AlanC said:


> From the Osage Beach Outlet:
> 
> JCrew Chinos:


Great find. These are my favorite cut from them, sadly discontinued. Enjoy.


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

For me:

LLB lobster belt - $12.99 in the sale section. Buckle's pretty small, but can't complain for the price. Looks fine with a pair of chinos.










LLB Shooter's Touch gloves - been too warm to need these, but they're nice gloves:










Also a J.Crew pinpoint oxford in a red/burgundy/pink color, on sale for $39. Also, a pair of long-coveted Alden Indy boots, so I really ought to call it quits for the rest of the month.


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

^Alan - definitely Corneliani. All PRL made in Italy stuff is made by them. St. Andrews does the RLPL line.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Yeah, those PRL Italy pants are great.


----------



## qwerty (Jun 24, 2005)

chiamdream said:


> Great find. These are my favorite cut from them, sadly discontinued. Enjoy.


Chiamdream -- these are not discontinued. J.Crew has just renamed their "slim fit" "classic fit". Same fit, though.


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

I don't think so - the classic is a somewhat looser fit. I've e-mailed with J.Crew about this; they're similar, but not the same.


----------



## OH-CPA (Jun 12, 2008)

OH-CPA said:


> Barbour Classic Northumbria Jacket. Will make one more purchase this month, either a pea coat or Harrington Jacket.


Besides the Northumbria Jacket mention above , I just received my Baracuta G9 jacket from O'Connell's. I also purchase a navy & a black watch cap from soldier city. I am still considering a Mil Spec Pea Coat from Sterlingwear (only available by phone or enlisting). But other than that I am probably done till the after Thanksgiving sales.


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I hit up Northpark in Dallas on the way home from OU/TX. I picked up a Polo silk/cashmere cable sweater as well as a pair of Seven jeans. I know the jeans may be border line trad blasphemy, but I found a pretty conservative looking pair (no rips/minimal fading) and thought I'd see what the rage of premium denim is all about. I've never owned many jeans, especially anything like these, and I must say I'm extremely impressed by the fit, feel, and comfort. Kind of like drinking keystone your whole life and then discovering sierra nevada. These will never replace Bills of course, but they're a nice change of pace.


Michael


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

mjo_1 said:


> I hit up Northpark in Dallas on the way home from OU/TX. I picked up a Polo silk/cashmere cable sweater as well as a pair of Seven jeans. I know the jeans may be border line trad blasphemy, but I found a pretty conservative looking pair (no rips/minimal fading) and thought I'd see what the rage of premium denim is all about. I've never owned many jeans, especially anything like these, and I must say I'm extremely impressed by the fit, feel, and comfort. Kind of like drinking keystone your whole life and then discovering sierra nevada. These will never replace Bills of course, but they're a nice change of pace.
> 
> Michael


Take the 7s back if you can. If not, give them to a homeless man. The whole premium denim thing is a load of BS. The quality is not very good and prices aren't justified by anything. Get you a pair of APCs. Simple, dark, raw denim with nothing on the back pockets. They fit and look better and will hold up much longer. At $160 they're not the cheapest jeans in the world, but they are less expensive than most sevens and the like. Trust me on this; I fell into the "premium" denim trap myself. I bought about 10 pairs of sevens, rock & republics and AGs before I found APC.


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

^I might have to look into some of those...mine haven't been altered or tags removed or anything yet, and I will be back in Dallas soon. Surely someone in that mall sells APCs. Is that the complete brand name or an acronym?


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Well, the complete name is Atelier de Production et de Creation, but no one calls them that. I would think some place would sell them in Dallas, but if not here's a link to Context in Madison, WI. They have free shipping and great service.

https://www.contextclothing.com/brand.php?brand=A.P.C. Denim

Didn't mean to derail the acquisitions thread. I need to gather all of my October purchases, photograph them and post it.


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

Eesh, I wouldn't willingly send anyone over to StyleForum, but there's a lot to read about before you start messing with APCs. I'm a fan, but it's not like picking up a pair of Levi's - you have to buy them as tight as you can possibly can and let them stretch out (keep in mind that they run about 2" bigger than the tagged size anyway), and you have to commit to some months of wear w/o washing to really make 'em worthwhile.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Finamore shirt...can't wait until it arrives.


----------



## tonylumpkin (Jun 12, 2007)

My first Barbour arrived today. I had been thinking about a Barbour for quite a while and could no longer wait when I found a merchant with a Bedale on sale for $139. What a great coat!


----------



## OH-CPA (Jun 12, 2008)

tonylumpkin said:


> My first Barbour arrived today. I had been thinking about a Barbour for quite a while and could no longer wait when I found a merchant with a Bedale on sale for $139. What a great coat!


Wow that is a great deal!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

¬
Tony, that's a _great_ deal on th Bedale. Do you mind revealing your source?



chiamdream said:


> Eesh, I wouldn't willingly send anyone over to StyleForum, but there's a lot to read about before you start messing with APCs. I'm a fan, but it's not like picking up a pair of Levi's - you have to buy them as tight as you can possibly can and let them stretch out (keep in mind that they run about 2" bigger than the tagged size anyway), and you have to commit to some months of wear w/o washing to really make 'em worthwhile.


There are differing opinions on this, I'm in the camp that says buy your actual waist size, and wear normally.

People (myself included) have done the same with levis as well, I'd buy 501s a size or two down for a slimmer fit, and a size up for a bigger one.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

mjo_1 said:


> I hit up Northpark in Dallas on the way home from OU/TX. I picked up a Polo silk/cashmere cable sweater as well as a pair of Seven jeans. I know the jeans may be border line trad blasphemy, but I found a pretty conservative looking pair (no rips/minimal fading) and thought I'd see what the rage of premium denim is all about. I've never owned many jeans, especially anything like these, and I must say I'm extremely impressed by the fit, feel, and comfort. Kind of like drinking keystone your whole life and then discovering sierra nevada. These will never replace Bills of course, but they're a nice change of pace.
> 
> Michael





Memphis88 said:


> Take the 7s back if you can. If not, give them to a homeless man. The whole premium denim thing is a load of BS. The quality is not very good and prices aren't justified by anything. Get you a pair of APCs. Simple, dark, raw denim with nothing on the back pockets. They fit and look better and will hold up much longer. At $160 they're not the cheapest jeans in the world, but they are less expensive than most sevens and the like. Trust me on this; I fell into the "premium" denim trap myself. I bought about 10 pairs of sevens, rock & republics and AGs before I found APC.


At the risk of revealing just how naive I really am in regard to designer denim, could the Seven jeans occasionally sold by Costco, at very reasonable prices ($35, if my memory is working this AM!), be the same as those being discussed in the quoted posts?


----------



## tonylumpkin (Jun 12, 2007)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> ¬
> Tony, that's a _great_ deal on th Bedale. Do you mind revealing your source?


It was Aaron's of Eastham. I think I got extremely lucky. There was only one Bedale available at that price, and it happened to be my size, but only in Sandstone, which I liked. They have several other VERY nicely priced Barbours, but only in limited sizes. They also have a full range of Barbours at full retail. Its certainly worth checking for your size if you're in the market. BTW, they have a liberal 30 day return policy and although they quote 10-14 day shipping for $8, mine came Priority in three days.
https://www.aaronsofeastham.com/


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

After months of saving up "slush fund" money, I splurged for a few items I had been looking at/for for a long time:
- J Crew Alden Indys
- Alden Moc Oxford in dark brown
- pr of Randolph Aviator sunglasses
- BB Golden Fleece gray suit w/lt. blue pinstripes (ok, not so trad, but I love it)
- BB/Alden #8 shell wingtips

And, of course, none were purchased anywhere close to retail price.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Nice. That's a homerun on every piece. I really need a pair of good sunglasses.

*Denim Thoughts:* APC is pretty nice. I had a pair that I liked quite well. I sold them after I shrank out of them (or maybe they stretched), and ended up with a pair of RRL via a seller during the big Marshall's/TJMaxx dump a few months back. I _really_ like the RRLs. The price ain't cheap (retail), but good, good stuff.

My opinion is that premium denim really is a premium product. The question is, whether or not the price is worth it to you as prices can be astronomical. I recommend having a pair or two of the higher end stuff (however higher end you're comfortable going), and a pair or two of Levi's 501s or 514s.

Avoid washes, whiskering and excessive pocket details, buy as dark as you can find and just wear them.


----------



## OH-CPA (Jun 12, 2008)

tonylumpkin said:


> It was Aaron's of Eastham. I think I got extremely lucky. There was only one Bedale available at that price, and it happened to be my size, but only in Sandstone, which I liked. They have several other VERY nicely priced Barbours, but only in limited sizes. They also have a full range of Barbours at full retail. Its certainly worth checking for your size if you're in the market. BTW, they have a liberal 30 day return policy and although they quote 10-14 day shipping for $8, mine came Priority in three days.
> [URL="https://www.aaronsofeastham.com/"]https://www.aaronsofeastham.com/


I would have bought my Barbour from them, except they didn't have my size. A lot of the sale items were the old style jackets with the snap in liners. I believe the snap in liners are being discountinued. So if you want a liner go and find it now. I beleive STP has some good deals on them right now.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

tonylumpkin said:


> It was Aaron's of Eastham. I think I got extremely lucky. There was only one Bedale available at that price, and it happened to be my size, but only in Sandstone, which I liked. They have several other VERY nicely priced Barbours, but only in limited sizes. They also have a full range of Barbours at full retail. Its certainly worth checking for your size if you're in the market. BTW, they have a liberal 30 day return policy and although they quote 10-14 day shipping for $8, mine came Priority in three days.
> https://www.aaronsofeastham.com/


Thanks for the sourcing TonyL. I just got a great deal on the Classic Moorland Jacket(Ducks Unlimited edition), with detachable liner and hood. I had wanted one but was never willing to pay the $575 full retail price. Picked it up for $289. Great deal, I hope! Now where might I hide it from the wife (she really hates that oilcloth aroma!)?


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

*It's all about the 'bay*

David Spencer 150$ Bucks (purchased for a mere 40$ on Ebay)



















These are 98$ Brooks Brothers grey plaid pants for a mere 40$ as well from the 'bay


----------



## tonylumpkin (Jun 12, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> Thanks for the sourcing TonyL. I just got a great deal on the Classic Moorland Jacket(Ducks Unlimited edition), with detachable liner and hood. I had wanted one but was never willing to pay the $575 full retail price. Picked it up for $289. Great deal, I hope! Now where might I hide it from the wife (she really hates that oilcloth aroma!)?


After all I'd read on the forum, the Bedale being my first Barbour, I was somewhat apprehensive when I opened the plastic bag...but I didn't notice any smell at all.

Enjoy your Moorland, it looks like a great coat.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Peak and Pine said:


> Would you have a picture? And one of the shoes too.
> ...


www.leathersoulhawaii.com.



tonylumpkin said:


> After all I'd read on the forum, the Bedale being my first Barbour, I was somewhat apprehensive when I opened the plastic bag...but I didn't notice any smell at all.
> 
> Enjoy your Moorland, it looks like a great coat.


Thanks and hope you enjoy yours as well.

Barbours can have a bit of a nose to them when they are new and for awhile after each re-waxing. It's really not a bad odor (to my nose) but, I think my wife's aversion is a combination of the look as well as the bit of aroma the coats sport shortly after waxing! Fortunately she tolerates the coat(s), as well as my countless other peculiarities!


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> ¬
> Tony, that's a _great_ deal on th Bedale. Do you mind revealing your source?
> 
> There are differing opinions on this, I'm in the camp that says buy your actual waist size, and wear normally.
> ...


Yeah I get my normal size and I buy the Rescue instead of the New Standards. I've considered the New Standards, but I'm afraid they'd be too slim.



eagle2250 said:


> At the risk of revealing just how naive I really am in regard to designer denim, could the Seven jeans occasionally sold by Costco, at very reasonable prices ($35, if my memory is working this AM!), be the same as those being discussed in the quoted posts?


I would be very surprised if they were the same. They usually retail for anywhere from about $120 to $300+. They might be worth $80. Maybe.



AlanC said:


> ^Nice. That's a homerun on every piece. I really need a pair of good sunglasses.
> 
> *Denim Thoughts:* APC is pretty nice. I had a pair that I liked quite well. I sold them after I shrank out of them (or maybe they stretched), and ended up with a pair of RRL via a seller during the big Marshall's/TJMaxx dump a few months back. I _really_ like the RRLs. The price ain't cheap (retail), but good, good stuff.
> 
> ...


I've wanted some RRLs, but no one around here offers them and there isn't an RRL website where you can buy them. I thought I was going to get lucky with the RRL Gilt Man Sale last week, but there weren't any jeans for sale.

Ok, as promised here are my October purchases. My apologies for the horrid quality










Four BB ginghams (navy blue, light blue, dark green, and maroon)
BB Patch Tartan 
J Crew cotton cashmere half-zip sweater
Land's End down vest (only $30)
And last, but definitely not least: LL Bean Norwegian Sweater


----------



## Ethologist (Sep 30, 2008)

BB
*Non-Iron BrooksCool® Slim Fit Dress Shirt*
*Slim Fit Original Polo® Button-Down Supima® Oxford Stripe Dress Shirt*
*Slim Fit Non-Iron Three-Color Tattersall Dress Shirt*

Smith Flat-Front Corduroy in Deep Sage, Village Navy & Mohican Brown
https://www.ralphlauren.com/product...3732065&ab=viewall&view=all&parentPage=family


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

I've had good luck the past couple of days with thrifting

2 pairs of flannel trousers - bluish-gray and lovat (both by Arthur Winer out of Gary, IN, which appears to be a long defunct menswear company.)

Southwick 3/2 sack suit - brown with blue and tanish stripes - no alterations necessary though I'll need to lose about 5 lbs for the trousers to fit properly.

Linett Ltd 3/2 sack, glen plaid suit (sold through "The English Shop" in Princeton) - same as above since the same person obviously owned both.

2 heavy cotton flannel shirts (gray, navy) for casual Saturdays

a J Crew lambswool turtleneck - I was thinking of attempting the turtleneck-sport coat look sometime this winter, but we'll have to see. 

Any options on the turtleneck-sport coat look? I realize it's not "fashionable," but it could be a nice change of pace for those extra cold days.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> .


Thanks for the link. Those are well looking shoes.

I was curious when you first posted about the term_ Alpine grain._ Is that Alden's term, or is that a generally accepted name for that type of finish? (I have similar and have always called then _pebble grain_.)
​


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*I'll be near this store again next week...*

I swung into the East Brunswick, NJ Goodwill. Their tie wall had literally a dozen identical repp ties. I figured these must be nasty uniform items, but flip to see the label and it's Ben Silver. Appears to be an upside down Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry as best I can tell. Bought the least shopworn one (dusty, rumpled) for $2.99.


----------



## riyadh552 (Mar 4, 2009)

1. BB blue herringbone sportcoat
2. BB flat-front cords (Clark) in medium brown
3. BB flat-front brushed twill (Clark) in tan
4. Church's Philip in black calf.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> October has, for me, proven to be the month for "bi-coastal" Alden shoe purchases. The first days of the month, I enjoyed breaking in my Alden All-Weather Walkers, a pair of seconds purchased from TheShoemart and yesterday the USPS lady rang my doorbell, with a parcel from LeatherSoul; a long awaited, Alden special make-up, Alpine grained, tan calf Long wings...truly a classic design. I am more than pleased and, thus ends my shoe purchases for 2009!


Those? Fantastic! Scotch grain, single sole? Are they brown, tan, or somewhere in between? I'd love to get a pair, but I can't quite stomach the price tag.


----------



## Hayek (Jun 20, 2006)

An Almond colored BB lambswool sweater. Overall this may be my favorite sweater; good thickness, soft material. Not as heavy as the shaggy dog.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

UPS dropped my STP loden Gloverall, a fine and handsome garment. I'd have to say it's sized like a suit/sport coat, not sized to fit _over_ that same size garment. A great incentive to lose some weight


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

*Leatherman Belts*


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I love Leatherman Ltd belts!! Awesome.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Wow! October has been a costly but, very satisfying month, in terms of clothing and shoe purchases. First it was the Alden, American Classic, alpine grain long wings from LeatherSoul; then came a (reserve) BB 3R2, Sack navy blazer (couldn't resist the 30% discount); then the Barbour Mooreland jacket, with liner and hood accessories (again, it was the sale, 50% off!); and finally, O'Connell's had a sale on their Harris Tweeds (15% off). So, yesterday I took delivery of a grey herringbone, Southwick Douglas, Harris Tweed sportcoat!

Either someone needs to save me from myself or perhaps I'm simply (and wisely?) preparing for the twelve month sabbatical from any sartorial purchases, I intend to implement the first of the coming year!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> Wow! October has been a costly but, very satisfying month, in terms of clothing and shoe purchases. First it was the Alden, American Classic, alpine grain long wings from LeatherSoul; then came a (reserve) BB 3R2, Sack navy blazer (couldn't resist the 30% discount); then the Barbour Mooreland jacket, with liner and hood accessories (again, it was the sale, 50% off!); and finally, O'Connell's had a sale on their Harris Tweeds (15% off). So, yesterday I took delivery of a grey herringbone, Southwick Douglas, Harris Tweed sportcoat!
> 
> Either someone needs to save me from myself or perhaps I'm simply (and wisely?) preparing for the twelve month sabbatical from any sartorial purchases, I intend to implement the first of the coming year!


Nephew,
You have earned a thank you note from both Jared Bernstein and Christina Romer-Sorry about this-"Go Wildcats"


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

eagle2250 said:


> Wow! October has been a costly but, very satisfying month, in terms of clothing and shoe purchases. First it was the Alden, American Classic, alpine grain long wings from LeatherSoul; then came a (reserve) BB 3R2, Sack navy blazer (couldn't resist the 30% discount); then the Barbour Mooreland jacket, with liner and hood accessories (again, it was the sale, 50% off!); and finally, O'Connell's had a sale on their Harris Tweeds (15% off). So, yesterday I took delivery of a grey herringbone, Southwick Douglas, Harris Tweed sportcoat!
> 
> Either someone needs to save me from myself or perhaps I'm simply (and wisely?) preparing for the twelve month sabbatical from any sartorial purchases, I intend to implement the first of the coming year!


Great purchases Eagle. There's a shop in Portland OR that ordered a very similar shoe to the LeatherSoul LWB, but with the flex welt sole. I'm tempted by it, if just for the durability.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Eagle, the way you're 'saving' money I'd almost think you worked for the federal government. :icon_smile_wink:

Great purchases, all. I've been a little overly exuberant in trying to stimulate the economy myself this month, myself. :icon_pale:


----------



## redmanca (May 29, 2008)

Memphis88 said:


> I've wanted some RRLs, but no one around here offers them and there isn't an RRL website where you can buy them. I thought I was going to get lucky with the RRL Gilt Man Sale last week, but there weren't any jeans for sale.


Memphis, check eBay often. I got my slim boots for $60 and my straights for $50. Just make sure you get actual measurements (though I'm sure you know that). Past seasons were apparently widely diverse in sizing.

Gilt sale was very disappointing.

Conor


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Just snagged this BIN. I like the narrow lapels. Hard to believe Penney's used to have things like this...


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

Jovan said:


> Just snagged this BIN. I like the narrow lapels. Hard to believe Penney's used to have things like this...


I like that the description includes "indie". Good snag.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

*Ralph Lauren Seersucker*

Just got these 98$ Ralph Lauren seersucker pants for a mere 25$ new with tags on Ebay! I wore them today and they feel fantastic


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

mcarthur said:


> Nephew,
> You have earned a thank you note from both Jared Bernstein and Christina Romer-Sorry about this-"Go Wildcats"


LOL. Allow me to say, if the Nittany Lions must fall to either the Wildcats or the Buckeyes, as they close this season, let it be the Wildcats but,...I hope not, in either case!



AlanC said:


> ^Eagle, the way you're 'saving' money I'd almost think you worked for the federal government. :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> Great purchases, all. I've been a little overly exuberant in trying to stimulate the economy myself this month, myself. :icon_pale:


Fortunately the clothes and shoes have not put me into debt yet but, the kids are starting to worry a bit about their potential inheritances!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Reds & Tops said:


> I like that the description includes "indie". Good snag.


I thought that was odd at first, but when American Apparel starts carrying bow ties... well. 'Nuff said!


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Yes they are a bit spendy but if you ever pick up a pair you will be an addict! :devil:

Tom Park at Leather Soul is my pusher and he might as well hold a second mortgage on the home I live in!

I have one pair almost exactly like them, I believe they are Alpine grain, and I get positive comments from complete strangers nearly every time I wear them.



PedanticTurkey said:


> Those? Fantastic! Scotch grain, single sole? Are they brown, tan, or somewhere in between? I'd love to get a pair, but I can't quite stomach the price tag.


Good luck friend,


----------



## fat paul (Aug 26, 2008)

Sweaters, two Rroundtree York, three Brooks bro. sweater vests. and one Norm Thompson
cheers, fat paul


----------



## S. Kelly (Jan 19, 2008)

I picked up a beautiful Hickey Freeman Madison sportcoat in 46L for $20 at a thrift store today for my son. It looks unworn.


----------



## CrackedCrab (Sep 23, 2008)

got some Polo flannels from ebay:


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Bermuda said:


> Just got these 98$ Ralph Lauren seersucker pants for a mere 25$ new with tags on Ebay! I wore them today and they feel fantastic


I hope by wear you meant that you tried them on inside your house and not that you actually wore them out. They look good, though.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

yes....it was 60 degrees and I wore them outside...like I care about the "you're only supposed to wear seersucker in the summer" rule


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

CrackedCrab said:


> got some Polo flannels from ebay:


Those flannels look fantastic...just what the sartorialist ordered for the coming colder weather! May you wear them in good health.


----------



## Nerev (Apr 25, 2009)

Got these on October 31st at the Alden Shop in San Francisco with the help of Larry the sales associate. I was there a month earlier and they were closed on Sunday, nearly spit blood, but I ended up getting something else. Alden 974 cordovan wingtips in burgundy color, they feel fantastic, and they were on sale from $550 to $400. I have to give them a good brush and realign the laces since they were in my suitcase for my trip back and everything was crammed together :icon_pale:


----------



## stfu (Apr 30, 2008)

Reds & Tops said:


> I like that the description includes "indie". Good snag.


I bought a great Harris Tweed once that was described as "Emo".

 
:crazy:


and
ic12337:


----------

